# 4th July sale



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

*4th July sales*

I thought that I would give a heads up that PSA has some decent deals overall including ammo. I jumped on 10 boxes of the 75grn Gold Dot 5.56 for $9.99 per box. It will go quick.

Speer .223 Remington 75gr Gold Dot Ammunition 20rds - 24475

Fourth of July Sale

If you come across any deals please feel free to let me and others know.


----------



## essdub (Feb 13, 2016)

I'm right up the street from there at work, I might just drop in there today, again. ..


----------

